# Alannah Myles in Hamilton



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got a call to do monitors for Alannah Myles at Banister's in Hamilton. Apparently she played last night as well, but this is the first I've heard of it.

From what I understand it is somewhat of an unplugged thing, with keyboards, drums a chello and a few accoustics.

I'll be the guy in monitor world, trying to figure out what's going on - I hate walking in on someone else' setup/mix.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I hate walking in on someone else' setup/mix.


Yeah, that's always the pits. No matter how well the first guy set things up, it's still different and initially confusing.

On a different note- Alannah Miles is still going? She's gotta be 75 now! :tongue: Man, and she was hard looking back then- I can only imagine what she looks like now.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool, some of the people she's been playing with in Sweden are from the same town as me (I am Swedish). The guitar player used to play in the band "Europe".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

She also been doing some gig as host of a paranormal show that turns up on the SPACE Channel.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw her show on a plane once....well the stewardess closed the curtain so those like me in peasant class (hostility aka hospitality) didn't get a full view. ....and Yngwie thought he was the king of mile high entertainment:tongue: 

Andy


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> Cool, some of the people she's been playing with in Sweden are from the same town as me (I am Swedish). The guitar player used to play in the band "Europe".


YOU !!! 

I _KNOW_ I've seen your nickname around the web before...probably at TGP and I know you video-demoed a Reverend Hellhound or a Kingsnake amp and I enjoyed your Blues turnaround lesson a long time ago !!
Nice to see you're still around and that you are here ! 

Cheers !
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine opened for her a year or so ago here in London. Said she was a drunken bitch. Someone set off the smoke machine and she stopped mid-song, started yelling and swearing that she couldn't properly sing with smoke billowing around her, threw the mic and left the stage. Came back after the smoke had cleared and finished the night. Was apparently quite intoxicated/influenced.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> YOU !!!
> 
> I _KNOW_ I've seen your nickname around the web before...probably at TGP and I know you video-demoed a Reverend Hellhound or a Kingsnake amp and I enjoyed your Blues turnaround lesson a long time ago !!
> Nice to see you're still around and that you are here !
> ...


Hehe, yep that would be me! I'm a Hellhound guy - still having fun with that amp. I'm still making video demos and lessons - see my website!


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Just got a call to do monitors for Alannah
> I'll be the guy in monitor world, trying to figure out what's going on - I hate walking in on someone else' setup/mix.


I hope everything went well for you.I have worked with Alannah a couple of times out west.I found her very entertaining 

In her rock shows she used to like to climb up on the speaker stacks and the vertical lighting truss.I remember getting tapped on the shoulder in monitor world.....went something like this..... tap... tap-----(me)what?----she is climbing again-----(me)ah sh#%----and its your turn!----(me)ah %^&*......I leave monitor world and position myself as close as possible out of site line hoping she does`nt fall.....my job now... is to catch her or at the very least..... break her fall so she doesn`t come crashing down into the power amps and hurt her self.

Did I mention...that she was very entertaining!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

She was good, and She does specify that there can be no smoke machines or hazers now.

The accoustic thing worked well for her but she did have a rant or two about getting screwed over by her record company. She seems to be going for a more Country/ Bonnie Rait sort of thing now, which agrees with her.

Jumping on someone elses monitor mix is pure hell.....


----------



## Abi (2 mo ago)

nine said:


> Yeah, that's always the pits. No matter how well the first guy set things up, it's still different and initially confusing.
> 
> On a different note- Alannah Miles is still going? She's gotta be 75 now! 👅 Man, and she was hard looking back then- I can only imagine what she looks like now.


She's in her 60's


----------

